# Vaporesso Renova Zero



## JurgensSt (7/9/18)

Who has stock of the Zero and also the replacement pods

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/9/18)

We received over 1200 units in 6 colours last week. It will be in stores during the course of this coming week and we have plenty of replacement pods as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Who has stock of the Zero and also the replacement pods
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


I think I've seen them on Vape King's website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/9/18)

All our stores have stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/9/18)

Gizmo said:


> All our stores have stock.


Northcliff doesn't.
Will go check at Honeydew tomorrow

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

